# Zwei Ebenen gleichzeitig bearbeiten



## JeanClaudeVanDamme (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Meine Frage ist,wie kann ich zwei Layer im Photoshop
gleichzeitig bearbeiten?Zum Beispiel ich habe 2 Ebenen und möchte
nun gleichzeitig auf der oberen und drunterliegenen Ebene clone stamp
verwenden.Ist sowas möglich?
bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## McAce (31. Januar 2007)

Nein sowas ist nicht möglich, es ist aber auch total sinnlos. Denn man kann wenn man die Option "alle Ebenen einbeziehen" auf einer neuen Ebene die über die anderen liegt Stempeln.

McAce


----------



## JeanClaudeVanDamme (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo
danke für die schnell Antwort.
Nein,total sinnlos ist es nicht,sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt.
also ich arbeite mit einem 3d Program und es kommt
oft vor,dass ich texturen im Photoshop herstellen muss.
Als Beispiel :Auf der oberen Ebene liegt Diffuse map und auf der 
drunterliegenden Bump map und nun müssen die Veränderungen ,
die auf der oberen Textur statfinden gleichzeitig auch auf der drunterliegenden 
gemacht werden.
Jetzt zu der Frage zurück,geht sowas mit dieser Option "alle Ebenen einbeziehen"?
Wo kann ich diese finden?


----------



## McAce (1. Februar 2007)

Aha jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem wenn du das Stempelwerkzeug wählst ist oben
in der Leiste die option "alle Ebenen aufnehmen"

Du kannst doch wenn du mehrere Ebenen hast auf denen die veränderungen angewendet werde sollen folgendes machen.

Die Stempelebene(SE) kopieren(STRG+J) die Kopien (SE1 und SE2)  dann verschiebst du die SE so über die Bildebene (BE1 und BE2) das die Ebenen folgende Anordnung haben.

SE2
BE2
SE1
BE1
Hintergrund

dann auf die SE1/2 Ebene klicken und mit der darunterliegenden
zusammenfügen (Strg+E).
Schon hast du deine veränderungen auf beiden Ebenen.

Hoffe das war verständlich

McAce


----------



## JeanClaudeVanDamme (1. Februar 2007)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich es nicht ganz verstanden.
Ich habe oben die Option "Alle Ebenen einbeziehen" aktiviert.
Habe dann versucht gleichzeitig auf 2 Ebenen zu stempeln
hat aber nichts gebracht.
Was ich nicht verstanden habe:
wozu brauche ich die Ebenen zu kupieren?
Was ist unter Bildebene gemeint?
Stempelebene 1 und 2 sollen diffuse map und bump map sein,richtig?
wozu ich die Ebenen zusamenfügen soll,verstehe ich auch nicht.
die muss ich doch separat benutzen im 3d program


----------



## McAce (1. Februar 2007)

Ok ich versuche es mal ausführlicher.

Also mit Bildebene ist die Ebene gemeint auf der du Stempeln möchtest also deine Textur.
Du sagtest du hast zwei davon Bildebene1 und Bildebene2 abgekürzt BE1 und BE2.

Wie du jetzt weißt kann man nicht gleichzeitig auf beiden Bildebenen stempeln. 
Um aber eine änderung auf beiden Ebenen zu erhalten muss man sich etwas behelfen.

Dazu erstellt man eine neue Ebene die ich SE, für Stempelebene, nenne.

Dann aktivierst du die Option des Stempelwerkzeuges "alle Ebenen aufnehmen" 
schiebe die neue Ebene nach oben und achte darauf das sie ausgewählt ist.

Jetzt kannst auf der SE rumstempeln ohne das deine BE geändert werden.

Da du ja die Änderungen auf BE1 und BE2 haben möchtest wir aber nur eine
SE haben muss SE kopiert werden. Entweder du ziehst SE auf das Symbol
für eine neue Ebene in der Ebenenpalette oder du drückst (Strg+J) bei ausgewählter SE.

Nun hast du SE1 und SE2. SE1 wird jetzt in der Ebenenpalette über BE1 und SE2 auch über BE2 angeordnet

das sollte dann in der Ebenenpalette so aussehen
SE2
BE2
SE1
BE1

Als nächstes klickst du auf SE2 und drückst Strg+E damit wird SE2 und BE2 verbunden
das selbe machst du mit SE1.
So hast du immer noch deine beiden Bildebenen BE1 und BE2 mit den Texturen aber auch mit den änderungen.

Hoffentlich ist das jetzt etwas klarer geworden

McAce


----------



## JeanClaudeVanDamme (1. Februar 2007)

danke jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
ist aber nicht ganz die Sache was ich brauche,die untere Ebene,also die Bump map,
ist schwarz-weiß und wenn ich das Muster von der farbigen Ebene draufmache dann ist
es ja nicht mehr richtig.
Könnte man vielleicht die Bewegung vom Stemp werkzeug aufnehmen und 
sie dann auf der unteren Ebene abspielen lassen?Vielleicht sowas wie ein makro?


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Februar 2007)

So etwas geht leider nicht in Photoshop.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2007)

du könntest aber eine Einstellungseben dazwischen machen und wenn du nun die eine unter die Einstellungsebene verschiebst wird sie S/W.

Gruß


----------

